# Last superblock write time in the future?

## epsilon72

Every time I start Gentoo it tells me that my root drive's last superblock write time is 'in the future'.

If I start Gentoo after more than an hour of not using my computer, the x-server won't start automatically because there is a lock on it (I am assuming this is caused by the "future" problem - I can remove the lock easily, but it is annoying to have to do so.)

There does not appear to be any inconsistencies with my hwclock or system time.  My system is set to Arizona time [local], because I have a multiboot system with windows.

This started after a system-wide update (run from a livecd, because of some other problems), which included the kernel (from 2.6.22-r5 to 2.6.22-r8 ).  I have already tried re-emerging e2fsprogs and recompiled the kernel.

Is there anything I can do to fix this?

----------

## BradN

If you have /etc/conf.d/clock set to sync the hardware clock to the system time, turn that off - it causes nothing but problems in my experience.

The strange thing is that you can't find any system time inconsistencies, which I would think would have to occur for that warning message to show up.

----------

## epsilon72

I turned just turned the clock sync off, but I think I enabled that after the problem started to see if it could fix it.

edit: what programs control the time and hard drive maintance?  Might it be a broken program that I have to re-emerge?

----------

## epsilon72

Problem still exists after a reboot with sync turned off.  'hwclock' and 'date' still match, so I don't know what's going on.Last edited by epsilon72 on Wed Oct 03, 2007 2:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

if the date command always shows the correct time, then that part should be ok... depending on what filesystem you use, e2fsprogs or reiserfsprogs, etc, would contain the fsck utility that's probably reporting the error.

When it shows the error, does it say it corrected it?

----------

## epsilon72

 *BradN wrote:*   

> if the date command always shows the correct time, then that part should be ok... depending on what filesystem you use, e2fsprogs or reiserfsprogs, etc, would contain the fsck utility that's probably reporting the error.
> 
> When it shows the error, does it say it corrected it?

 

Thanks for your help, by the way.  Yes, it does say "FIXED" every time after it reports about the future problem.

----------

## BradN

The only other thing I can think of is that the filesystem check is being done before the time zone is set up, so it's using the wrong time there... but if this were the case, I would think it would happen everywhere that doesn't use UTC on the hardware clock...

I don't know, I'm at a loss as to what's going on here.

----------

## epsilon72

I still have the problem, but it no longer results in locked X-server problems (for now), so it is not as much of an issue.

I'll post here again if it pops up again.

----------

